# Chad Ford: Maggette



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

...


> "It sounds like Corey Maggette will be available this summer, but it's unlikely he'll be part of a draft-day deal. The Clippers prefer to get a veteran big man in return. "


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

That is the first I have heard of trading Maggette for a veteran big man! That doesn't match what has been rumoured so far at all. Ofcourse it would depend on who the player was but I am all for the idea for two reasons:

1) Ross and Singleton could get their opportunities for more time and both have an increased role offensively in the team
2) We don't have a legitimate backup centre as it is at the moment (Zeljko is aging fast and his heart condition doesn't help anyone plus neither Baker or N'Dong can be classed as legitimate backups.)

Kaman and Brand are arguably the most efficient PF/C combination in the league at the moment and by adding a third big man to the rotation we could increase our dominance in the paint significantly.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

*L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown *  

Outgoing  
Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
17.8 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.6 minutes 

Incoming  
P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
9.0 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 31.8 minutes 

Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, +2.0 rpg, and -0.9 apg.

I only thought of this trade to comply with the rumour. Brown is a legitimate big man and can play either PF or C. He can rebound and score when needed, he also brings excellent veteran leadership and is known to cooperate well with coaching staff. The deciding factor in this trade for the Clippers is that his contract expires at the end of the 2006-07 season clearing cap space for us to resign Kaman and Livingston.

This trade complies with what is suggested in the rumour and gives us a legitimate "veteran big man" who can contribute well whilst helping us clear cap space in the future.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Chad Ford sounds like he is running with the "Sterling doesn't like Kaman" article. If that is the case, trading Maggette for a big man would be a good move. However I would then like to see us trade Kaman for another young wing.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm no good at making up trade scenarios, but here's one anyways.
L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Zeljko Rebraca
7-0 C from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
4.7 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.2 minutes 
Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
17.8 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.6 minutes 
Incoming 
Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -9.6 ppg, -1.2 rpg, and -1.0 apg. 


Denver Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 
Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
12.9 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.6 minutes 
Incoming 
Zeljko Rebraca
7-0 C from Serbia-Montenegro (Foreign)
4.7 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.3 apg in 14.2 minutes 
Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
17.8 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 29.6 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +9.6 ppg, +1.2 rpg, and +1.0 apg.

Would Denver do it? I have no idea.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Doin this just for fun:

Indy trades Stephen jackson, foster,Harrison, for Maggete and kaman


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Hell no to both of those trades. Maggs has more value than that. First of all K-Mart is a proven cancer and we dont need his bad attitude on our team. Also, not a big fan of S-Jackson and Foster/ Harrison arent worth crap. We can get a lot more than than for Maggs. 

Maggs for PJ Brown and Jr Smith wouldnt be too bad


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

They shouldn't trade Maggette. Plain and simple. He has a decent jumper, drives to the basket better than almost anybody in the league, and can play decent D.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Keep Maggette...

Dunleavy might not like Maggette much, but I've heard few times that Sterling and Elgin loves Maggette...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Somehow the only people that don't appreciate Maggette's worth are certain Clipper fans....


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

leidout said:


> Somehow the only people that don't appreciate Maggette's worth are certain Clipper fans....


This is a thread about Chad Ford's report, not a thread about getting rid of Maggette. People have proposed trades to create scenarios to fit the rumour, atleast for me it didn't reflect my oppinion of Maggette. As far as I'm concerned we should keep him, but if we were to trade him for a big man I'd like to see a deal involving P.J. Brown.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

leidout said:


> Somehow the only people that don't appreciate Maggette's worth are certain Clipper fans....


im just a bored nets fan.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

choiboi46 said:


> Keep Maggette...
> 
> Dunleavy might not like Maggette much, but I've heard few times that Sterling and Elgin loves Maggette...


Then fire Dunleavy if you have to. I've never believed he is a very good coach. Bring back Larry Brown!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Liingston2Seb said:


> *L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown *
> 
> Outgoing
> Corey Maggette
> ...


yeah man PJ Brown is not enuff for the points Corey might give us...and we need another 2 or 3
not a damn PF.....man the Clippers need to work on getting a SG and SF and we might be on 
to something ...not damn PJ BROWN


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldnt mind the pj brown deal if JR smith was thrown in too, and its contingent on resigning vlad. Remember, some have maintained, no way do the clippers keep both maggette and vlad. So you cant just consider it were loosing maggette, and only gaining pj brown. Its like were getting vlad AND brown back. I dont think vlad is THAT much of a drop off from maggette, and i sure as heck think that pj brown is an upgrade from rebraca for backup center. But does this trade have ANY chance at happening? I doubt it. I still think maggette is staying, vlad is out, and MLE used on a backup big man and Sofo(if we have to use MLE for him)


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

We should trade him, he is not a team player and is too hungry for stardom. I'd trade him for PJ Brown and 15 or 12 if we can get that.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I wouldnt mind getting PJ Brown for veteran minimum, which is not possible. He is still under contract I believe. That guy is about to retire. 
No way would I trade Maggette for him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Peja just declared for free agency today. So that pushes vlad rad a little bit down the totem pole. I doubt the clippers make a run at him though. The only way the clippers can afford him is if they trade maggs for a draft pick, and then renounce the rights to cassell. Not going to happen.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Peja just declared for free agency today. So that pushes vlad rad a little bit down the totem pole. I doubt the clippers make a run at him though. The only way the clippers can afford him is if they trade maggs for a draft pick, and then renounce the rights to cassell. Not going to happen.


Not to mention capping us out for the upcoming Kaman & Livingston extensions.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yup. And if theyre SO committed to kaman extension that theyre willing to let cassell walk, then i doubt they do something like go after anything less than a true superstar, if theyre going to mess with their two year plan.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't know if is enough, but you can send Maggette to Dallas for Marquis Daniels, Pavel Podkolzine and a 2nd rounder...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Zuca said:


> I don't know if is enough, but you can send Maggette to Dallas for Marquis Daniels, Pavel Podkolzine and a 2nd rounder...


 Nah, I don't think that's going to get the deal done.


----------

